# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  بحث پیرامون برنامه نویسی اندروید در دلفی

## MOJTABAATEFEH

با سلام
دوستان عزیز لطفا از این تاپیک جهت ارتقای دانش برنامه نویسی اندروید در دلفی استفاده نمایید و دانسته های خودتان را به اشتراک بگذارید

شاد و پیروز باشید

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

اولین سوال رو هم خودم میپرسم چرا حجم برنامه های تولیدی بالاست و اجرا بسیار کند؟

با تشکر

----------


## Felony

به دلیل Embed شدن RTL دلفی و یکسری کتابخانه های Firemonkey جهت Render کردن کنترل ها ، مثلا کمترین فایل اجرایی ساخته شده در iOS با دلفی 15 مگابایت هست !
همین فایل اجرایی رو اگر با Object Pascal که کد native برای iOS تولید میکنه یا Oxygene for Cocoa تولید کنید به مراتب حجم فایل خروجی کمتر خواهد بود .

دلفی زبانی نیست که بشه باهاش برنامه Enterprise برای Android یا iOS تولید کرد ( حداقل در این برهه زمانی و تازه نفس بودن دلفی در این حوزه ) ، با توجه به تغییراتی که مشاهده میشه فکر میکنم Embarcadero تصمیم داره بیشتر رو حوزه Android تمرکز کنه و داره خودش رو از رقابت با Object C دور میکنه ، از اول هم این تصمیم چندان جالب نبود ، تا به حال هیچ شرکتی سعی نکرده تو حوزه انحصاری و محدود اپل وارد بشه ، انحصار اپل و محصولات و تکنولوژی هاش ورود به حوزه رقابت باهاش رو سخت میکنه .

حجم فایل های اجرایی به کنار ، بعد از اجرا و بارگذاری کتابخانه های Firemonkey در حافظه با مانیتور کردن حافظه مورد استفاده برنامه در Device تون حتما حیرت زده خواهید شد ، برنامه ی Hello World ی که رو حافظه مثلا 80 مگابایت فضا اشغال کرده ! در حال حاظر با کاهش قیمت چیپ های ذخیره سازی و بالارفتن حجمشون نگرانی از بابت حجم فایل اجرایی ساخته شده نست ( در مقایسه با حافظه های Device های Android و iOS که حداقل 8 گیگابایت فضا ذخیره سازی دارن ، 15 مگابایت فایل به چشم نخواهد آمد ) ، اما در مقایسه با میزان حافظه RAM در این Device که اکثرا به 512 مگابایت و 1 گیگابایت و جدیدا هم کمی بیشتر ... ختم میشن ، از میزان فضای اشغال شده توسط یک برنامه ساده ( مثلا 70 ، 80 مگابایت ) به هیچ عنوان نمیشه چشم پوشی کرد .

در آخر فعلا همه این سر و صداها هنوز فقط در حد خودنمایی هست ، حالا ممکنه یکی فلان جای دنیا برای کل کل بشینه برنامه X رو با دلفی برای Android یا iOS بنویسه و 4 تا پست هم تو وبلاگش بزاره که Firemonkey فلان و بهمانه ، Firemonkey مزایا زیادی داره ولی یکسری مشکلات عدیده داره که تمام مزایا و معایبش رو هم ، فعلا نمیتونن این معایب رو جبران کنن ( منجمله همین Performance پایین و استفاده وحشتناک از منابع ) و فعلا نمیشه برای طراحی پروژه روش حساب باز کرد .

باید دید که Embarcadero چطور پیش میره ، چقدر برای این تغییرات هزینه میکنه و آیا میتونه بهینه سازی های قابل تاملی در کامپایلرهای iOS و Android در قیاس با کامپایلر ویندوز خودش اعمال کنه یا خیر .

موفق باشید .

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

من مدارک خود Embarcadero رو نخوندم آیا خود این شرکت راجع به این مسئله اظهار نظری کرده یا خیر؟

----------


## Felony

هیچ ماست فروشی نمیگه ماست من ترشه ! اونم وقتی تازه تو مغازش محصول جدیدی آورده باشه و قصد جذب مشتری براش رو داشته باشه :)

این هایی که گفتم باگ نیست که خود Embarcadero در موردش نظر بده ، اینها مشکل هست ، حالا تو یک پروژه مهم هست ، تو یک پروژه مهم نیست و طرف برمیداره ازشون استفاده میکنه ، این به خودش مربوطه .

ممکنه بعضی از افراد درگیر در این پروژه ها در وبلاگ شخصی خودشون مطالبی بگن یا در جایی دفاعیاتی بکنن ، ولی در کل منابع رسمی براشون وجود نداره ، مطالبی که من گفتم با توجه به تجربه شخصیم از فایل های اجرایی تولید شده برای iOS توسط دلفی و همچنین مطالعاتی که در مورد کامپیالرها دارم هست .

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

درسته ولی بنظر من توی این شرایط شدید رقابتی بعیده Embarcadero به این شکل ضعیف ظاهر بشه با توجه به اینکه بطور عجله ای هم این قابلیت رو اضافه نکرده و از XE2 شروع به دادن وعده راجع به این موضوع کرد

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

با سلام
چرا XE5 خروجی apk رو نمیسازه قبلا میساخت همه چیز هم عادی مثل قبل کار میکنه مشکل از چی میتونه باشه؟

----------


## moha_h2007

سلام :
میسازه باید برنامه ات رو ذخیره کنی و از مسیر ذخیره شده این مسیر رو ادامه بدی
\Android\Debug\Project1\bin

----------


## moha_h2007

من دلفی xe5 رو نصب کردم و باهاش برنامه اندروید  نوشتم یه مشکلی که داره اینه که فارسی رو زمان نصب بر روی موبایل بصورت  برعکس نمایش میده بعنوان مثال "سلام"رو بصورت "م ا ل س"نشون میده اگه راه  حلی براش پیدا کردین خبر بدین

----------


## a.r.khoshghalb

> من دلفی xe5 رو نصب کردم و باهاش برنامه اندروید  نوشتم یه مشکلی که داره اینه که فارسی رو زمان نصب بر روی موبایل بصورت  برعکس نمایش میده بعنوان مثال "سلام"رو بصورت "م ا ل س"نشون میده اگه راه  حلی براش پیدا کردین خبر بدین


دوست عزیز متاسفانه Embarcadero هنوز راهی برای حل این مشکل درست نکرده... 

یه سوال هم داشتم که خوش حال میشم کسی جواب بده!
دارم با استفاده از firemonkey برای Android برنامه می نویسم، می خوام یه widget درست کنم ولی نمیدونم چه جوری (مدت کمیه که برنامه نویسی با firemonkey رو شروع کردم)، خیلی هم سرچ کردم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم!
تو stackoverflow هم پرسیدم ولی جوابی نگرفتم!
امیدوارم کسی بتونه کمک کنه! 
widget اصلا قرار نیست پیچیده باشه، صرفا در حد یه Button یا Image که وقتی روش کلیک شد یه تابع اجرا بشه! 
در ضمن XE6 استفاده می کنم
 :لبخند:

----------


## naderanhari

> من دلفی xe5 رو نصب کردم و باهاش برنامه اندروید  نوشتم یه مشکلی که داره اینه که فارسی رو زمان نصب بر روی موبایل بصورت  برعکس نمایش میده بعنوان مثال "سلام"رو بصورت "م ا ل س"نشون میده اگه راه  حلی براش پیدا کردین خبر بدین


آقای بابک یعقوبی یه سری کمپوننت برای حل این مشکل از سال 2011 نوشته که از لینک زیر میتونی دانلود کنی ... در ضمن خود شرکت embarcadero هم این سری کمپوننت رو تایید کرده ...

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dpfd...e=typ_redirect

----------

